
Ask HN: What project are you currently working on? – April - sideproject
There used to be this type of questions on a monthly basis and it was always fascinating to see what people were working on. :) So I thought I might post it up again since I haven&#x27;t seen one in awhile.<p>What side project are you working on right now?
======
arkokoley
It started out as a clone of
[http://nightchamber.com](http://nightchamber.com). That functionaluty was
simple to emulate. Now I am trying to build a complete loginless social
network. Although, the logging in process is highly device dependent, it will
involve making the user approve the devices he intends to use the network
from. What's fun is the number of ways I had to come up with that will make
sure that the correct user is logged in regardless of the device he accesses
it from.

Its on github:
[http://github.com/arkokoley/nightowl](http://github.com/arkokoley/nightowl)

~~~
privacythrow
Seems you're building an authentication mechanism which is based on private
links. You should keep in mind that with services like similarweb.com, which
steal users click-stream using a number of extensions that sell them this
data, the concept of private links no longer esxists. Open a link in your
browser, an extension sends it to similarweb.com, and the "private" url will
be displayed on their dashboard, to their premium users.

~~~
arkokoley
The authentication mechanism actually uses cookies, that don't expire for a
long time, to authenticate the user. Private links come in when the user wants
to log in via a device which he does not usually use.

------
kaolinite
I left my job at the start of 2015 and started a company, which I've very
recently launched: Pleasant.io. It's a website analytics service for humans,
basically. Really simple, straight forward UI with an emphasis on useful data.
If you're not a fan of Google Analytics, you might find Pleasant to be a
breath of fresh air.

Clickable link: [http://pleasant.io/](http://pleasant.io/)

------
kidproquo
Managed to release my cross-platform mobile music game.

Flaming Notes, the music game to learn staff notation (iOS/Android/Web)

Landing page: [http://www.adhyet.com](http://www.adhyet.com)

Short description:

Randomly generated quarter notes (crotchets) move from the right to the left.
Player has to guess each note by pressing the correct button. Player wins
points on a correct guess. Four successively correct guesses increases the
speed of the moving notes.

HTML5-JavaScript lite/demo version:
[http://www.adhyet.com/flamingnotes](http://www.adhyet.com/flamingnotes)

iOS version: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flaming-
notes/id963392462](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flaming-notes/id963392462)

Android version:
[http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adhyet.flam...](http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adhyet.flamingnotes)

Tech: mobile version built using the C++ engine, cocos2d-x. Web version
created by porting to JavaScript, based on cocos2d-JS. I did contribute to the
new Programmer's Guide
([http://www.cocos2d-x.org/programmersguide/](http://www.cocos2d-x.org/programmersguide/))
and have written some guides on IAP and leaderboard integration
([http://www.adhyet.com/post](http://www.adhyet.com/post))

Currently working on finishing up the Windows Phone version.

------
pgonda
I have been working working on some small issues in
[https://github.com/servo/servo](https://github.com/servo/servo) working my
way to bigger issues. Also I have been working on a bittorrent client in Rust,
it is my project to learn the language.

------
ojm
My project may be a bit different from most as it is hardware. I've been
building a photo booth and associated photo booth hire business over the last
few months.

Had the first event two weeks back which ran great. Made a few improvements
and had it out again last weekend. Next 4 weekends have bookings, and starting
to fill up for bookings late this year and early next year.

Professional photography was taken of the booth yesterday which will be used
for marketing purposes (it was quite hard to get the bookings without having a
completed unit!). I am now ready to start ramping up the marketing
(/bookings).

Next step is to improve the website (which I made in Webflow). If you are
interested, clickable link is
[https://readysteadybooth.com.au](https://readysteadybooth.com.au)

------
andrewmcwatters
I'm working on a 2d game engine built with LÖVE (the framework, but also the
emotion) called Grid.
[http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/grid/](http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/grid/)
It's built by me and friends at Planimeter, my super volunteer contributor
team.
[http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/planimeter/](http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/planimeter/)

It's not 1.0.0, yet though. Maybe in a few months to a year or so. It's a
spare time thing.

It's hosted on my site, which was featured on Bootstrap Expo yesterday, and
currently sits next to New Relic.

This is a great Ask HN, and the first time I've seen this asked. I'd love to
see this pop up more.

------
partisan
In slow motion, Tetris written in Nim. It's really just to get familiar with
Nim again and to complete a game for the first time in a long time.

Working a full time job that requires being out of the house for 14 hours a
day a lot and parenting at home so I expect this to be a long project. :)

------
japhyr
I've been picking up where I left off about a year ago on
[http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org), an open resource for
teaching and learning Python. It's based on IPython notebook, so anyone who
knows how to work with IPython notebooks can contribute to the project.

I wrote most of the Python Essentials notebooks last year, and then had to
focus on other work for a while. Now I'm updating the infrastructure so it
plays nicely with IPython 3. Then I get to focus on projects, which will make
the site much more useful to people learning Python.

Happy to hear feedback and build collaboration on the project.

------
alexmobile
[http://QRID.com](http://QRID.com) \- liberating people from passwords -
mobile app / OpenID / OIDC Provider - allows touchless login to websites by
scanning QR code on your monitor

[http://BitExperts.com](http://BitExperts.com) \- almost like StackOverflow,
but with Bitcoin tips and bounties. Also could be used for brainstorming
ideas, with an optional bounty pool

[http://BitNews.com](http://BitNews.com) \- aggregates news headlines from 26
bitcoin websites in a mobile-friendly format

------
jfoster
I'm working on Bulk Resize Photos.
([http://bulkresizephotos.com/](http://bulkresizephotos.com/))

It resizes batches of images in your browser. It doesn't do anything Adobe CS
can't do, but most folk (outside of designers) don't have Adobe CS. It's also
extremely convenient since all you need is a browser; nothing to install or
sign up for. It can also be embedded onto external sites (eg. forms that
require images be uploaded) with preset resizing settings.

------
nicomage
I'm working on mobile app to easily organize skateboard sessions.
[https://twitter.com/GetSeshApp](https://twitter.com/GetSeshApp)

~~~
laurenproctor
Sweet! Good luck with it. I just followed you. Looking forward to skating with
some people in NYC.

~~~
nicomage
Thanks ;) Hope to launch it soon on the App Store!

------
sarciszewski
\- An entry for PoC||GTFO (no details yet)

\- A secure code delivery project called ASGard:
[https://getasgard.com](https://getasgard.com)

\- A tool to diff PHP Archives
[https://github.com/paragonie/pharaoh](https://github.com/paragonie/pharaoh)

\- Confirming and responsibly disclosing a Laravel 0day

\- Putting together a talk about developing crypto features in your apps (by
using safe crypto libraries rather than rolling your own)

~~~
alexmobile
[https://getasgard.com](https://getasgard.com) \- kudos on your landing page -
it looks great, and is also informative.

Since you use blockchain ... What are incentives for people to actually run
this blockchain on their computers? Are software packages themselves
physically stored in a blockchain? Or just signed metadata about package,
including external download url?

Sorry lots of questions... This is because I am getting over excited when I
see projects related to crypto design / blockchain / Bitcoin

------
someotheridiot
[http://rebrickable.com](http://rebrickable.com) \- Figure out what new cool
stuff you can build with your old LEGO collection.

------
sgasser
I am working on a online newsreader that allows you to quickly read only
important articles from websites and blogs of your choice. Every article gets
analyzed and evaluated, and uninteresting articles get filtered out. So you
don’t have to read all articles of your favorite websites and blogs – only the
important ones will be shown to you.

[http://zebrello.instapage.com](http://zebrello.instapage.com)

~~~
alexmobile
Great looking landing page!

So how does filtering work? I guess user would need to provide custom set of
keywords? Can they specify Regex? Are keywords used against article title or
against the whole body?

If you are matching against article body, do you have any logic that would
determine location of "article meat" or "article body boundaries", i.e. would
strip out header / footer / ads / comments / navigation links etc?

Thanks!

~~~
sgasser
Thx!

For the first release we analyze the popularity of an article by likes,
shares, count of reads, etc. For the second step we analyze also the body.

We are using only RSS, so we have no header/footer/comments/navigation. Ads we
remove by converting html to text.

------
jdc0589
Nothing currently...trying to find some time for maintenance on
[https://github.com/jdc0589/JsFormat](https://github.com/jdc0589/JsFormat),
and maybe finishing up the last couple big bugs/features on
[https://github.com/jdc0589/mite-node](https://github.com/jdc0589/mite-node)

------
trcollinson
I have been working on and helping out with some maintenance on
[https://github.com/doublespeakgames/adarkroom](https://github.com/doublespeakgames/adarkroom).
It's a really fun, minimalist text game with a ton of potential. It is worth
checking out!

------
andersthue
I am working on timeblock.com it's a new way of working, like agile but more
humane.

It started as a change I made to how my consultancy worked, when I told others
about the benefits like sleeping better and being more happy, others started
to work using the same method.

Now I am creating a SaaS app and book to help others get the same benefits.

------
philippnagel
I am currently working on establishing a company builder (high equity
ownership of each venture, lots of shared resources, mostly internal ideas,
quick and lean implementations, an experimental approach).

Not ready for public exposure yet. Always looking for feedback and tips on
this approach to solving problems!

------
krapp
\- a Windows application for the open lab at my school (to replace the sign
in/sign out clipboard.)

\- building Space Invaders in C++ using an entity component system that i'm
also writing.

\- random Unity, Corona SDK and SDL tutorials.

\- a HNlike clone in PHP, off and on when I get bored with everything else.

No repos, sorry. Nothing is worth sharing yet.

------
siscia
I am working on a parser for css, you plug css in and you get an useful,
manageable data structure out...

[https://github.com/siscia/css-grammar](https://github.com/siscia/css-grammar)

------
introv-preneur
I am working on this: [http://www.fillburt.com](http://www.fillburt.com). A
tool to fill out job apps faster. I am in the process of validating it. Any
feedback is welcome.

~~~
alexmobile
This looks great - nice landing page, explains clearly what it does, and may
actually help some people to apply for jobs

------
binwiederhier
[https://www.syncany.org/](https://www.syncany.org/) \- A secure open-source
cloud storage and filesharing application.

------
louisharwood
I'm working on a split testing service and SDK for desktop (OS X) and mobile
apps. Mainly for myself so I can understand the math behind A/B testing
better.

------
tmaly
I have been working on a food and travel tip related web app. Its a long term
thing as I work full time, but it is something I enjoy doing on the side.

------
seekingcharlie
I am writing an ebook on design for developers. Would love to hear from anyone
interested in giving feedback / suggestions.

hello@angelasmith.com.au

------
genbit
working on Frontend as a Service project -
[http://frontendy.com](http://frontendy.com) still a lot of work to do )

